# 1000 m² Teich <-- Wie besetzen?



## panormal (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo Forum,

Die 3 Angler unserer Familie haben zusammen eine Teich mit einer Fläche von ca. 1000 m² gepachtet. Derzeit verbringen dort angeblich wenige alte Krapfen und nachweislich viele Rotaugen ihr Leben. Der Teich ist vor ein paar Jahrzehnten angelegt worden und rund herum mit Bäumen und Sträuchern zugewachsen. Es gibt auch viele Frösche. Der Teich ist an einem Ende ca. 4m tief. Am anderen Ende ist er sehr sehr flach. Ein kleiner Bach speist den Teich. Der PH-Wert ist OK.

Wir möchten den Teich nun besetzen. Die Meinungen von uns dreien gehen weit auseinander.

Ich muss mich einer 2:1 Mehrheit anschliessen, welche dieses Jahr noch größere Raubfische angeln will.

- Alle wollen Bachsaiblinge und Bachforellen
- Alle wollen eine gewisse Vielfalt an leckeren Fischen

- Mein Bruder möchte wenige Störe und Großsalmonieden

- Mein Vater möchte ein paar Zander

- Ich will viele günstige kleine Bachsaiblinge und Forellen. Ich will aber natürlich nicht, dass 80% oder mehr davon als Futter für die grösseren hinhalten müssen.

Weiter interessieren wir uns für ein paar Friedfische, die A) eine angemessene Größe erreichen und B) lecker sind. Äsche z.B. sollte da doch ins Schema passen?!

Die Frage ist jetzt wie man diese Vorstellungen zusammenführen kann.

Wenn im ersten Jahr nur eine Raubfischart in so größer Anzahl vorhanden wäre, dass man wenst meistens einen davon fängt, wenn man einen halben Tag angeln geht, dann wären die Angelkollegen in der Familie vielleicht zufrieden.

Aber was kommt da in Frage, dass auch die kleinen eine Change haben? Wie hoch wäre bei den kleinen Fischen denn die Überlebenchange, wenn z.B. 40 Forellen mit einer Größe von ca. 30 cm eingesetzt werden und vielleicht noch 3 Großforellen mit einem Gewicht von ca. 1kg?

Ich (wir) haben da wenig Ahnung. Über jeden Kommentar und jede Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Danke im vorraus,

Panormal


----------



## forellenfischer1 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: 1000 m² Teich <-- Wie besetzen?*

es würden alle überleben, auser ihr setzt forellen mit 1 kg und andere mit 10cm ein.raubfische würd ich ansonsten keine besetzen und störe passen auch ganz gut.allerdings müsst ihr die salmoniden wenn keine futterfische vorhanden sind öfters die woche füttern da sie sonst nicht weiter wachsen und zu schlank wären.karpfen und schleien vertragen wahrscheinlich das kalte wasser nicht und würden kaum fressen.äschen gehören ins fließwasser nicht in einen teich.wie viel zulauf habt ihr denn und welche temperaturen erreicht er im sommer???auserdem könnt ihr zu den bachsaiblingen und bachforellen noch regenbogner oder goldforellen, oder tigerforellen setzen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: 1000 m² Teich <-- Wie besetzen?*



panormal schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> Die 3 Angler unserer Familie haben zusammen eine Teich mit einer Fläche von ca. 1000 m² gepachtet. Derzeit verbringen dort angeblich wenige alte *Krapfen* und nachweislich viele Rotaugen ihr Leben. Der Teich ist vor ein paar Jahrzehnten angelegt worden und rund herum mit Bäumen und Sträuchern zugewachsen. Es gibt auch viele Frösche. Der Teich ist an einem Ende ca. 4m tief. Am anderen Ende ist er sehr sehr flach. Ein kleiner Bach speist den Teich. Der PH-Wert ist OK.
> 
> ...





Hmmmm, Krapfen!!!:q

Lecker, ich würde die besetzen, wenn die gut bei dir abwachsen...







Sorry, war Spaß!

Also, wenn die Wasserqualität stimmt, dann spricht nix dagegen Bachsaibling, Forellen und Zander zusammen einzusetzen.

Hab ich in meinem Teich auch zusammen drin und der ist "nur" 600 qm groß!

Und keine Angst, wenn du deine angestrebte Menge an Großen und Kleinen zusammen einbringst, dann werden die Kleinen nicht gefressen.
Fangfähige Bachforellen und Saiblinge sind nicht so wirklich an Lebendfutter gewöhnt.
Und die Kleinen sind sooo schnell, dass sie sich nicht von den Großen fressen lassen.
Die Zander gehen auch eher an die Weißfische!

Viel Spaß mit euerm Projekt Teich!:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: 1000 m² Teich <-- Wie besetzen?*



forellenfischer1 schrieb:


> es würden alle überleben, auser ihr setzt forellen mit 1 kg und andere mit 10cm ein.raubfische würd ich ansonsten keine besetzen und störe passen auch ganz gut.allerdings müsst ihr die salmoniden wenn keine futterfische vorhanden sind öfters die woche füttern da sie sonst nicht weiter wachsen und zu schlank wären.karpfen und schleien vertragen wahrscheinlich das kalte wasser nicht und würden kaum fressen.äschen gehören ins fließwasser nicht in einen teich.wie viel zulauf habt ihr denn und welche temperaturen erreicht er im sommer???auserdem könnt ihr zu den bachsaiblingen und bachforellen noch regenbogner oder goldforellen, oder tigerforellen setzen.




Wenn Karpfen drin sind, dann werden auch Schleien wachsen.
Zwar langsam, aber sie wachsen und bieten auch eine nette Alternative beim Angeln!
Vorraussetzung, du setzt Fangfähige ein.

Und der TE schrieb ja, dass Weißfische drin sind.
Deshalb werden sich die fangfähigen Forellen irgendwann auch an Lebendfutter anpassen.
Verhungern tun die auf keinen Fall!


----------



## panormal (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: 1000 m² Teich <-- Wie besetzen?*



forellenfischer1 schrieb:


> es würden alle überleben, auser ihr setzt forellen mit 1 kg und andere mit 10cm ein.raubfische würd ich ansonsten keine besetzen und störe passen auch ganz gut.allerdings müsst ihr die salmoniden wenn keine futterfische vorhanden sind öfters die woche füttern da sie sonst nicht weiter wachsen und zu schlank wären.karpfen und schleien vertragen wahrscheinlich das kalte wasser nicht und würden kaum fressen.äschen gehören ins fließwasser nicht in einen teich.wie viel zulauf habt ihr denn und welche temperaturen erreicht er im sommer???auserdem könnt ihr zu den bachsaiblingen und bachforellen noch regenbogner oder goldforellen, oder tigerforellen setzen.


Danke für die Antwort.

Den Zulauf würde ich als "ordentlich" bezeichnen. Eine Antwort in Zahlen kann ich leider nicht geben. Ich werde jedoch mal ein Foto schießen und die Fließgeschwindigkeit messen.

Wie warm der Teich wird weiß ich auch nicht. Es wird aber dem Durchschnittswert entsprechen, da aufgrund der Größe immer nur ein kleiner Teil im Schatten ist (wenn die Sonne im Sommer oben steht). Die Durchschnittstiefe wird bei ca. 2m liegen. Ich glaube nicht, dass es sonderlich warm wird. Ich tippe auf "etwas kälter als Badeweihertemperatur" 

An Regenbogner und Goldforellen dachten wir auch schon. Wir wollen sie in kleiner Zahl einsetzen um die Abwechslung zu erhöhen. Auch kleine Seeforellen wären nicht schlecht. Nachdem mein Bruder neulich eine aus der Bigge-Talsperre gezogen hat sind wir vom Geschmack begeistert! Gegen Seeforellen ist doch nichts einzuwenden, oder?

Du sagst, dass die 1kg Raubfische die nur 10cm langen Fischlein fressen würden. Wie groß müssten die kleinen Fische denn sein, damit sie nicht von den ganz großen gefressen werden? Angenommen wir verzichten auf die ganz großen (1kg) und bleiben bei den ca. 30cm Forellen: Wie klein dürfte denn dann der kleinste Fisch sein, der noch wachsen will?

Die Futterversorgung wird bei 3 Personen kein Problem darstellen. Es wird regelmässig wer da sein.

Bitte auch die andere Antwort beachten


----------



## panormal (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: 1000 m² Teich <-- Wie besetzen?*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Also, wenn die Wasserqualität stimmt, dann spricht nix dagegen Bachsaibling, Forellen und Zander zusammen einzusetzen.
> 
> Hab ich in meinem Teich auch zusammen drin und der ist "nur" 600 qm groß!
> 
> ...



Besten Dank,

Schleie klingt sehr gut und wird eingesetzt. Ich weiß gar nicht, wie Schleie schmeckt.

Was genau meinst Du denn mit "Fangfähige Bachforellen und Saiblinge" bzw. mit dem Wort "fangfähig"? Sind das Fische, die man z.B. mit Spinner nicht fangen kann, weil sie nur an anderes Futter gewöhnt sind? Oder sind das Fische, die zwar nicht in der Lage sind einen richtigen Fisch zu fangen aber voller Stolz einen Spinner erbeuten? 

Du hast ja auch einen großen Teich. Was würdest Du denn mängenmässig einsetzen? Wenn es unkritisch wäre, dann würde ich auch mehr als 40 grössere Fische einsetzen. Welche Größe sollten die Zander und die Forellen und die Saiblinge und  die "kleinen" haben?

Bitte auch die andere Antwort lesen.


----------



## forellenfischer1 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: 1000 m² Teich <-- Wie besetzen?*

also die kleineren fische sollten schon 20cm sein.seeforellen sind gut aber die teiche zu flach.fangreife fische sind fische ab 26cm die man entnehmen darf gesetzlich her.


----------



## panormal (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: 1000 m² Teich <-- Wie besetzen?*

Besten Dank!



forellenfischer1 schrieb:


> also die kleineren fische sollten schon 20cm sein.seeforellen sind gut aber die teiche zu flach.


Du meinst also dass der Teich für (noch kleine) Seeforellen zu klein/flach ist und ich keine einsetzen sollte?

100 Fische á 10cm wären nicht gut? An sowas in der Art dachte ich nämlich als ich fragte, ob die kleinen nicht gefressen würden..



forellenfischer1 schrieb:


> fangreife fische sind fische ab 26cm die man entnehmen darf gesetzlich her.



Ahh, ich verstehe. Fangreife Fisch (aus der Züchtung) sind also deshalb eher ungefährlich, weil sie noch nie nen kleine Fisch gesehen/erbeutet haben... Und im Forellenpuff gehen sie dann aus Instinkt auf den Spinner und weil es einfach ist..

Gruß, Panormal


----------



## forellenfischer1 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: 1000 m² Teich <-- Wie besetzen?*

ja,nur aus instinkt.wenn sie  aber mehrere monate nicht gefüttert werden gehen sie auch an naturnahrung.welche fische mit 10cm???Nein für seeforellen find ichs zu flach aber probieren steht nix aus studieren.


----------



## Boendall (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: 1000 m² Teich <-- Wie besetzen?*



panormal schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> Die 3 Angler unserer Familie haben zusammen eine Teich mit einer Fläche von ca. 1000 m² gepachtet. Derzeit verbringen dort angeblich wenige alte Krapfen und nachweislich viele Rotaugen ihr Leben. Der Teich ist vor ein paar Jahrzehnten angelegt worden und rund herum mit Bäumen und Sträuchern zugewachsen. Es gibt auch viele Frösche. Der Teich ist an einem Ende ca. 4m tief. Am anderen Ende ist er sehr sehr flach. Ein kleiner Bach speist den Teich. Der PH-Wert ist OK.
> 
> ...


 
Schön beschrieben, allerdings fehlt mir eine ENTSCHEIDENTENDE Info: Welchen untergrund habt ihr?

Wenn ihr Eigenbrut haben wollt, wäre es für Zander irrsinnig wichtig, dass Kiesbänke zur Verfügung stehen (was Forellen auch bevorzugen).
Saiblinge und Bafos bitte nicht mischen, da es zur Laichzeit in doppelte Revierkämpfe ausartet (Nicht nur die arteigenen untereinander sondern auch Bafos und Saiblinge gegeneinander).

Stör würde ich nicht unbedingt setzen, da etwas Kraut im teich sehr viel Eigenfutter produziert (Plankton) aufgrund des Planktons kommen Weißfische und Karpfen/Schleie recht gut auf und die Weißfische sind wiederum Futter für Hecht und sonstige Räuber)

Schleie hab ich vorher gelesen, das wäre sicher zum Setzen, da diese normalerweise gut anwachsen, wenn Karpfen drinnen sind.

Ich glaube ihr werdet ein Problem haben mit Forellen und Hechte setzen, da der Hecht alles bis zu 2/3 seiner Grösse als Futter sieht und sich teuer mit den gesetzten Forellen anfressen wird.

Hoffentlich setzt ihr nicht alles was ihr auf euren Angeltouren an anderen Gewässern erbeutet, das birgt immer die Gefahr mit sich Krankheiten einzuschleppen.

In diesem Sinne wünsch ich euch viel Spass mit eurem Wasser.

Berichte mal, wenn ihr soweit seid, wie es euch ergangen ist.


----------

